# Tri tronics G3 Sport Basic



## Hunter1212 (Jul 29, 2015)

Would anyone know anyone, know where or have any leads on where to find a New/used (good condition) Tri tronics G3 Sport Basic transmitter?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

have these guys repair yours

http://www.collarclinic.com/repair-trade.html

or watch ebay


----------

